
Alzheimer's: newly identified molecular mechanism could lead to treatment - jiangmeng
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/303280.php?tw
======
mhkool
This study is ... not very useful. Dr Bredesen already has a treatment and in
a small study with 10 patients showed that his treatment reversed Alzheimer in
9 patients. A wonderful achievement. Currently Dr Bredesen is doing a new
study with 35 patients.

Dr Bredesen published an article about the first study:
[http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v6/n9/full/100690.html](http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v6/n9/full/100690.html)
If you look at the treatment, one can understand the cause and why Alzheimer
can be reversed.

